# Moving to Waco Texas



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moving from Cali to Texas and hoping to connect with the local froggers out there.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Houston here.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I wish I could remember a name, but I've bought frogs from someone in Waco before.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in San Antonio, which is roughly 3-4 hrs from Waco.


----------

